# 2009 Scott Addict R2, decals actually say "R2"?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering, on the 2009 Scott Addict R2 frame, is there anything that actually says "R2"? or just Scott Addict?


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

The 2010 says R2 coming off the the head tube onto the top tube


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

how about the 2009 R2 frame?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

It's at the front of the headtube.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

On 2009's, doesn't it also appear on the inside of the chain stays in large red stylized characters?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

i have one. its says R2 on the inner chainstays, the outter legs of the fork and also on the headtube


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

what about the R1 ?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

nismosr said:


> what about the R1 ?


Nice bike. As b24fsb indicated, his 2009 carries the model number as a stylized decal "on the inner chainstays, the outer legs of the fork and also on the headtube". Mine is similar as are all of the Addicts for 2009.

You can just barely make out the "gold" colored lettering on the inner chainstay and the fork in the stolen picture of an R2 below.


----------

